# Craftsman GT6000 Briggs motor number wrong?



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

I have a Twin Briggs opposed on My gt6000 that is from everything I see an original factory tractor that has not been messed with. The motor is a Horizontal Shaft with the mule in front.
When I run my motor number for parts on the online repair parts stores it comes up as a VERTICAL shaft which it isn't.
Motor number 402707 1511 01 90112812
Whats up with that wondering?


----------

